# Is feeling like crap a sign of impending labor?



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm only half kidding w/ the title. I feel like crap. Achy, pms-crampy, stomach-upsetty, tired, cranky. I just want to lie down for a looooooooong time. I'm 37.5 weeks and SO ready to be done--am I just feeling pregnant or something more hopeful?


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

I think at the end, it's all hopeful. Rest when your body says to, because you could go into serious labor at any moment... or you could feel crappy for a couple weeks. I know, you don't want to hear that.







You could also feel crappy this morning, nesting this afternoon, and pushing tonight!

Hang in there, you won't be pregnant forever


----------



## lunar forest (Feb 20, 2003)

if you were 41 weeks I'd say yes, but you're not. Yes, though, labor is impending; you will have your baby within the next seven weeks.


----------



## elfinbaby (Mar 17, 2002)

Sometimes it is. I've read that sometimes women feel like they are coming down with the flu in early labor.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Omigod, if I feel like this for 7 more weeks it'll be a toss-up who kills me first--myself, DH or DS#1!!!!!!


----------



## lunar forest (Feb 20, 2003)

Those last few weeks are the worst thing ever. I honestly think it's natures way of making you so miserable that you're happy to put up with labor just so you don't have to be pregnant anymore.


----------



## balancedmama (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunar forest* 
Those last few weeks are the worst thing ever. I honestly think it's natures way of making you so miserable that you're happy to put up with labor just so you don't have to be pregnant anymore.









:


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

I felt like CRAP when I went into labor at 38 weeks. So tired. I thought I could barely walk. I was shopping at the grocery store laying on my cart. Slumped down on the couch and went into labor that night. Didn't feel laborish at ALL. It will not be another 7 weeks.


----------



## zoshamosha (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't think it's a sign of impending labor. I have been alternating between feeling like crap and feeling amazingly energetic for the past month (well, the whole pregnancy really!) I'm 39.5 weeks now.

I think usually it is an increased energy that's really a sign of impending labor, though it's different for everyone. Right before I went into labor with dd, I decided it was imperative that I re-landscape the front-yard







.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't think feeling like crap is a sign of labor (maybe feeling like you need to take a crap is!







) I felt crampy and had loose stools (kind of like the day my period starts) and in retrospect now realize that that was probably early labor.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

Sometimes.

Sometimes women feel lousy just before going into labor, sometimes not.
No one can say until after the fact.

I'll be 38 weeks on Saturday. Yesterday I had cramping all day and thought "wow, is this an early sign labor is actually starting?" My other two were born at 42 weeks so 37.5-38 weeks seems early to me. I feel better today. I think for me it's just the beginning of my body starting to gear up for labor but not actually the start of labor.

Just take it one day and one week at a time instead of looking at how many more weeks you could be pregnant.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

With my dd (the only one I went into spontanious labor with, but that's another story) I felt that same exact way. I was so upset. I though for sure I was comming down with a horrible cold or flu and couldn't immagine being sick and in labor, and trying to take care of a new born. 3 days later I had a wonderful day, besides being tired I didn't even feel like I was pregnant. That night my water broke, went into labor, and had her an hr later.


----------



## lunar forest (Feb 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganf* 
I don't think feeling like crap is a sign of labor (*maybe feeling like you need to take a crap is!*







)

laughup


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

if it were, i would most definitely have had a baby by now (she said at 40w4d)









like others have said, it can mean labor is around the corner, but for most people periods of feeling crappy interspersed with exuberant bursts of energy/nesting are what the last month or so of pregnancy is all about.


----------

